# Cleanin' a friend's Stanley 55...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Some time ago a friend told me, while talking about routers, that he had a "hand router" but didn't know where it was in his basement...

I asked him if it looked like the starship Enterprise and he said "yes"...I figured it had to be a 45 or 55 or the like...

He finally found it and sent me a picture...I went over to his house and offered to clean it for him...I was also hoping he would just tell me to keep it...didn't happen...

I cleaned it with a plastic and brass brush with soapy water and dry...the bronzish finish looked a bit fragile.

Attached is the before, after and my first rabbet with a Stanley 55.

Now I have to return it...still hoping he says "keep it"...

The best part of cleaning it over the last few weeks is the reading it led me to...reviews, who hates it, who loves it, how to use it, videos on youtube, etc...

I had a lot of fun doing the research, taking it apart and putting it back together while cleaning it (didn't want to lose parts) and then finally using it for a simple rabbet. There are a boatload of cutters of different profiles...I've since tried a few... The hardest to use are the ogee cutters...they try to push the plane away from the wood...something to get used to I suppose. The manual is really good providing both instructions and "Theory of Operation" type of information of how the parts of the plane interact for the different cuts you might make with it, ie, flute vs profile, rabbet vs edge groove. You can see all the cutters in the last pic...

While this 55 is not really "living room shelf showoff $750 quality" it is definitely of high enough quality to use for many cuts...

...can ya tell I had fun with this...?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I was also hoping he would just tell me to keep it...didn't happen...


nice work Nick...
so make this a non-issue w/ your friend...
kill him....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Nick. I saw one once for $110 but I wasn't familiar enough with them to know if it was complete and I don't remember if there were any cutters. I saw another once for $250 that was in very good shape and had lots of cutters, some looked unused in the original boxes. But if you have a router and a good collection of bits then a 55 or 45 is mostly a collectible. Having said that I have a Stanley 71 router plane with a few different cutters that is in beautiful shape and I do find it handy at times.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Oooo, if you had asked he might have given it to you. Should have asked before you cleaned it. Ask anyway, and if he doesn't give it to you, then listen to Stick.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, Charles...if you want to read an "unbiased" view of the 55, CLICK HERE...

Yes...depending on the project "handy at times" can be a lifesaver...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, Stick and Theo...but can you see me crawling down the sidewalk in my camo's...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Theo...he knows I want it...told him I'd buy it when he's ready to sell... It's not a must but I would love to have it...if for no other reason but to share some small part of the history of woodworking with others when they see it in my shop...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a heck of a tool. Nice job reworking it, and I bet it was fun testing it out. Of all woodworking, I enjoy using a hand plane best of all. Shiiiiish sound satisfies souls.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Not Worth the Pain*



Nickp said:


> Thanks, Stick and Theo...but can you see me crawling down the sidewalk in my camo's...


Can the knees still take the punishment?!


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice job Nick. I have a Record 405 which is similar, probably a step below the Stanley 55. I'm ashamed to admit I've used it maybe twice  and only with the straight cutters. Those profiled ones are a pain to sharpen.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Thanks, Stick and Theo...but can you see me crawling down the sidewalk in my camo's...


yup...
*SNORK!!!!*


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

My veneer guy has one sitting up on a shelf, near pristine condition!!!! Once he found I had more interest in it than he does, I guess he decided to have some fun. Now when I go in for sumptin...that darn 55 comes down. Like the carrot and the horse...We've had quite a few good laughs over the past few years over that thing 

Nicely done Nick!! I do hope you are now first in line..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nicely done Nick.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

A few years back a coworker gave me one! it needed to be cleaned up. I did some research, also. I offered to buy it. He said I could have it. It was his wife's Grandfathers plane. They asked if any of the family wanted it. No one did. He was stuck with it. He was not into woodworking, and knew that I was. I could not thank him enough. I have used it a few times. It works well for small jobs.

Nice work on the restoration, Nick. Thanks for sharing.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Nick 
Thanks for the post. First time I saw one, even at my age. . . Very interesting, as Spock would say.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Daikusan said:


> Nick
> Thanks for the post. First time I saw one, even at my age. . . Very interesting, as Spock would say.


Nick,
Same here :surprise:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your encouraging comments...

The best and most fun part of the cleaning was the research into the history of the tool, different reactions on the Internet and a deeper appreciation of those who use tools like this on a daily basis.

I urge anybody who hits garage sales and finds some rusty piece of "ole arn" laying around...grab it and have some fun cleaning it...even if you're not going to use it...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Thank you all for your encouraging comments...
> 
> The best and most fun part of the cleaning was the research into the history of the tool, different reactions on the Internet and a deeper appreciation of those who use tools like this on a daily basis.
> 
> I urge anybody who hits garage sales and finds some rusty piece of "ole arn" laying around...grab it and have some fun cleaning it...even if you're not going to use it...


but did you resolve the ''possession'' issue yet???


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> but did you resolve the ''possession'' issue yet???


Well...yes and no...

Yes, I still have it, and no, I didn't give it back yet...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That's so nice that if I had it, I would probably frame it and hang it on the wall.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nickp said:


> Well...yes and no...
> 
> Yes, I still have it, and no, I didn't give it back yet...


What's that saying about possession being 9/10s of something?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> What's that saying about possession being 9/10s of something?


Good point, Charles...I might try that approach...I'll have the defenses ready in case of retaliation...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Good point, Charles...I might try that approach...I'll have the defenses ready in case of retaliation...


Huh! What! I don't know what plane you are talking about! I gave that back to you last month...don't you remember?

Have you discussed these memory lapse with your primary?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Just fill out a fake police report - break and enter - only thing taken was the plane, sorry.


----------

